# What would a 1970 Lionel Cannonball set be worth?



## BrianandSons (Aug 26, 2015)

Only info I know so far is as follows:
LIONEL CANNONBALL ELECTRIC TRAIN SET FOR SALE A COMPLETE 027 Gauge Electric Train set Featuring a 2-4-0 STEAM Locomotive. Excellent Condition. 

Also, a Rock Island Express set with original box. Knowing that you people have not seen them either, just curious on ball park values or ranges.

Have not seen them yet, just curious on what a reasonable offer would be. I'm a NOOB so not very familiar with the value.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Honestly , I think there are different sets with those names so the set number would be key. What are you trying to do? Set them up or make a buck? As these are starter sets, I wouldn't pay much. In fact if trying to make a buck or run them I wouldn't buy them knowing what I do now. You can buy a nice post war set up for a few hundred bucks that will have better pulling power smoke and whistle, hell you could probably buy a new starter set that would be a lot better. Just my opinion, and a quick search on on e bay shows those sets are from 50 to 125 bucks each. Based on the info at hand.


----------

